# Microsoft Surface Tablets



## mastervk (Jun 19, 2012)

After mounting speculation all week, Microsoft today announced its new MS-branded Surface Tablet. It'll run Windows 8, come in two flavors (one with an NVidia processor and another with an Intel Core i5 processor), features front and rear-facing cameras, a 10.6" full-HD display, a built-in kickstand to prop the tablet up, and some seriously sharp looks.

The Surface Tablet is about 9.3mm thick and made of a full magnesium case that's manufactured with "physical vapor distribution," and the glass is Gorilla Glass 2.0, both of which which Microsoft says will make the the tablet virtually scratch-proof. Along with the tablet, Microsoft unveiled the Touch Cover (sort of like the iPad's Smart Covers), which magnetically attaches to the Surface Tablet and features a built-in keyboard and trackpad, and comes in cyan, magenta, orange, and grey.

Source :
Microsoft's Surface Tablet Is a Tablet-Laptop Hybrid Full of Potential

and
Microsoft Surface Tablets: Worth the Wait (Updating Live)


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2012)

the looks are amazing....and Win 8 is definitely gesture heavy than IOS....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, it looks nice..!! Looks like the experience would also be amazing..!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 19, 2012)

OK , so now Microsoft themselves are entering the tablet market like the Apple iPad.

Good !! this will bring the iPad price down [ maybe ]


----------



## mastervk (Jun 19, 2012)

It will support Xbox too..and Price might be  $ 500 for RT and $ 1000 for Pro ..


----------



## noob (Jun 19, 2012)

So Win RT tablet competes with iPad (anyone will choose ipad over any tablets as of now) 

Windows 8 pro device = Macbook pro or dell xps 13 with touch screen. I will buy one as its full desktop OS. 

Anything groundbreaking ? No. Windows 8 pro devices will sell good. WinRT wont because of lacks of apps + they need atleast 1080p resolution display on windows 8 RT tablets to compete with iPad.


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 19, 2012)

It will reveal the real power of Windows 8


----------



## noob (Jun 19, 2012)

I am waiting to see how VS & SQL Server will run on windows 8 pro devices.



mastervk said:


> It will support Xbox too..and Price might be  $ 500 for RT and $ 1000 for Pro ..



$1000+ more likely..

ohh and anyone just imagine how regular windows x86 apps will respond to touch


----------



## root.king (Jun 19, 2012)

omg i5 procy in tab 
i'm sure it gonna blowout


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 19, 2012)

So, do you think this is the real competitor for ipad?


----------



## kisame (Jun 19, 2012)

Prime_Coder said:


> So, do you think this is the real competitor for ipad?


Only price will tell.As far as features are concerned,its good.


----------



## azzu (Jun 19, 2012)

damn..dunno about the tablet or price..etc..
but that was one awesome ad


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

looks nice and promising for sure.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

Aweessomeee!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 19, 2012)

Prime_Coder said:


> So, do you think this is the real competitor for ipad?



LOL iPad was a toy with a toy OS. This has the full blown Windows 8 Desktop in it. Competitor ? Its in a totally different segment there, but with respect to price AND performance. Its like comparing iMac to Alienware.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 19, 2012)

it should try to  eat both IOS and Android ...


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 20, 2012)

noob said:


> (anyone will choose ipad over any tablets as of now)


Nope. 
Some like me prefer Transformer Prime.



Prime_Coder said:


> So, do you think this is the real competitor for ipad?


iPad is a toy, so may be not in the toy market.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 20, 2012)

its such a wonderful device. windows 8 metro will be a welcome change for the tablets with boring icons.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 20, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> its such a wonderful device. windows 8 metro will be a welcome change for the tablets with boring icons.



Just for tablets, on PC its big Fail.


----------



## kisame (Jun 20, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Just for tablets, on PC its big Fail.



Agreed.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 20, 2012)

disable metro and use old fashioned desktop in pc's


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 20, 2012)

One question I still cannot help asking: Do these tablets have "normal" BIOS/EFI for booting through USB Drives ? I can actually dualboot Ubuntu with Windows 8 then


----------



## noob (Jun 20, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> One question I still cannot help asking: Do these tablets have "normal" BIOS/EFI for booting through USB Drives ? I can actually dualboot Ubuntu with Windows 8 then



Highly possible that it will be locked. There were rumors back then, I think its gonna be true.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 20, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> disable metro and use old fashioned desktop in pc's



You cant, and the desktop mode is itself a metro application. For example all third party browsers need to be a metro app as these cant be installed on the so called desktop mode.

Welcome to Sh1tdows 8


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 20, 2012)

No you can disable metro theme.

How to get rid of Windows 8 Metro UI


----------



## noob (Jun 20, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> You cant, and the desktop mode is itself a metro application. For example all third party browsers need to be a metro app as these cant be installed on the so called desktop mode.
> 
> Welcome to Sh1tdows 8



You are confused. There are 2 versions of Windows 8 with same looking start screen. Windows RT for tablets (ARM) and Windows 8 (x86-x64). Both can run Metro apps. 
On Windows 8 , you can disable this Metro screen and get back Old Start menu. The point you raised about browsers is applicable for Windows RT version because RT API not yet extensible like Android.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ol4E4RkBk3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kisame (Jun 20, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> No you can disable metro theme.
> 
> How to get rid of Windows 8 Metro UI


Did you try it??If it successfully turns off metro,please post.


----------



## SijuS (Jun 20, 2012)

Hhmmm, 1000$. I wonder how much its gonna cost in India!

@abhidev
Nice video!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 20, 2012)

^^Conversion of ($ to Rs.) + *Excise Duty*.
Price will be at *premium*,nearer or a little less than Apple iPad,assumed.


----------



## root.king (Jun 20, 2012)

Prime_Coder said:


> So, do you think this is the real competitor for ipad?



drain the ipad in water



ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> it should try to  eat both IOS and Android ...



not possible 2 eat android


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 20, 2012)

kisame said:


> Did you try it??If it successfully turns off metro,please post.



Metro UI, the only thing that made me hate windows 8. But the Internet Explorer performance was kickass. Might give that a try.


----------



## kisame (Jun 20, 2012)

noob said:


> Highly possible that it will be locked. There were rumors back then, I think its gonna be true.


Windows RT will be totally locked down using secure boot.Not sure about x86 tablets.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 20, 2012)

ipad killer coming up

Which one is Windows tab is gonna it up 
*a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/538335_369083896486222_596595431_n.jpg

Here is the logo 
*tbreak.com/tech/files/Microsoft-Surface-Logo.jpg


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 24, 2012)

*Empire strikes back*
somehow all these smartphones, tablets didn't feel like the everyday computer i use in office in my house for games for office for browsing.
Now with this Tablet,  it feels i can truly replace the regular laptop i dunno why may coz of stupid windows we have been using since decades. there is psy comfort zone we are unable to get out of.

on the top of this, its powered by Core i5, the desktop i5 is the undisputed champion, how good is mobile i5?

more importantly how ivy mobile i5 compares to the quad core Tegra, A6, Krait etc.



> LOL iPad was a toy with a toy OS. This has the full blown Windows 8 Desktop in it. Competitor ? Its in a totally different segment there, but with respect to price AND performance. Its like comparing iMac to Alienware.


full blown windows on a tablet will be a revolution.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2012)

its the ecosystem that supports the device really, will have to see where windows will go with this
there may be limits to how open the tab is, if they do allow google play and google checkout, it will be amazing, not sure that is gonna happen


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 24, 2012)

well who knows it they gonna rule tab market? It looks appealing though my pocket won't allow so much money for them, investment in lappy still seems better


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jun 24, 2012)

Well a bonus is we can run android apps on pc though Bluestacks app player , So in fact it has 3 app markets
ie-legacy pragrams,metro apps,android apps.
Am i right guys?


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 25, 2012)

Whoo. Now the competition will gonna be something. Let's see how the microsoft surface performs, a lot can depend on the apps market it will consist of.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2012)

I am also waiting for proper windows 8 tab ....liked the metroUI very much


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 25, 2012)

dunno about metro UI, app market but Surface Pro Tablet success will depend on three things, price, hardware/software restrictions, how much of everyday windows we use can we get on the Tablet, functionality, the processing power.

It has potential to be a business tablet, the stand/cover keyboard, core i5 gives that impression


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 25, 2012)

I was always looking for a handheld other than laptops which can run potential softwares like photoshop, Matlab etc. Hope surface does. If it does, I m gonna buy it.


----------



## kisame (Jun 26, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I was always looking for a handheld other than laptops which can run potential softwares like photoshop, Matlab etc. Hope surface does. If it does, I m gonna buy it.


Surface surely cant run these heavy softwares.Already the cpu is underpowered to reduce energy consumption.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2012)

y dont photoshop guys develop a editing software which works on tablet...a strip downn version for android/ios/windows 8 tab version


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 26, 2012)

photoshop drags in dual core pc's....dont expect it on tablets. probably it will run in surface pro.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 26, 2012)

did you all forgot photoshop 7. Many small scale business use it. It can run. And I am not going to run photoshop all the time. Just few edits on the run. What we use a tablet for. And photoshop 7 have capabilities that many other big brand softwares doesnot have.



kisame said:


> Surface surely cant run these heavy softwares.Already the cpu is underpowered to reduce energy consumption.



Dont be so sure. Even unthinkable few years before are in common use now. And Surface s not released yet.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 26, 2012)

mastervk said:


> It will support Xbox too..and Price might be  $ 500 for RT and $ 1000 for Pro ..



 Tab will support xbox games??

I heard that in windows 8 we will be able to play xbox games. is that means no need to buy xbox 360, just buy the game and play it in PC??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 26, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> did you all forgot photoshop 7. Many small scale business use it. It can run. And I am not going to run photoshop all the time. Just few edits on the run. What we use a tablet for. And photoshop 7 have capabilities that many other big brand softwares doesnot have.
> 
> Dont be so sure. Even unthinkable few years before are in common use now. And Surface s not released yet.



Photoshop Lite for Surface


----------



## sanviagarwal (Jun 27, 2012)

hey thanks for this great news..


----------



## technumo (Jun 29, 2012)

My guess abt the price is 300$ for RT and 750$ for the pro version..


----------



## jaysatish (Jul 10, 2012)

The Surface can derail the iPad — but ONLY if Windows 8 proves formidable. If it doesn't, that won't bode well for Microsoft at all. I really hope MS can pull this one off. It can also put a stop to these shitty computer setups that brands in India fool people with.


----------



## tonydisalva (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello

  I have very good technique about the i pad in new version of the window 8 the looks are amazing and Win 8 is definitely gesture heavy than IOS


----------



## Davidaciyo (Jan 18, 2013)

Anything impressive ? Well. Windows 8 pro devices will offer excellent. WinRT will never because of does not have of programs + they need at least 1080p excellent show on windows 8 RT tablets to competition with iPad. . . . . .


----------



## noob (Jan 18, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> omg i5 procy in tab
> i'm sure it gonna blowout



i think it is i5U and not i5M CPU.


----------



## jaykant (Jan 18, 2013)

Two versions of surface pro will be launched. The cos will begin form $899 for the 64GB version and  it will increased for 128GB that will be $999.


----------



## sameer0306 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, ppl sayin iPad is toy. This surface will eat up Android, iOS etc. IMO Microsoft first decide which segment they are trying to capture, Tablets or Laptops. Though all of you might say is Hybrid etc. But see, Surface Pro is out there and out of 64GB storage only 23GB is available to the users whereas a user can access 60+GB storage in 64GB iPad. 23GB is too less either for a tablet or for a Laptop. Please dont suggest carrying a 1TB 2.5" portable USB drive. In that case purpose of portability is defeated. And... A big question will be "Battery Backup", trust me a tablet running full fledged windows OS wont be able to match battery backup on iOS and Android devices. Being a Gamer, I myself a fan of Windows OS but here i doubt that this surface will stuck somewhere between Laptops and Tablets and won't outsell iOS and Android devices.


----------



## sameer0306 (Feb 6, 2013)

Saw it today on ET....

Microsoft Surface Pro gets tough early reviews - The Economic Times


----------



## jaykant (Feb 8, 2013)

Microsoft Surface is a tablet series of tablets are announced on  June 2012 and produced by Microsoft. Here Surface is having two versions one is with windows RT and another supports Windows 8Pro.


----------

